# [RESOLU] [RAID]  Installation Gentoo

## spy20

Bonjour,

je tente de suivre la procédure Gentoo pour l'installation du RAID.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

Or j'ai un soucis dès la création des nodes et devices au §2.10.

Dès que j'arrive sur ma machine j'ai déjà des infos dans 

cat /proc/mdstat

```
Personalities : [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]

md126 : active (auto-read-only) raid5 sdc1[3] sdb1[1] sda1[0]

      203776 blocks super 1.2 level 5, 512k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/3] [UUU]

md127 : active (auto-read-only) raid5 sdc3[3] sda3[0] sdb3[1]

      959785984 blocks super 1.2 level 5, 512k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/3] [UUU]

unused devices: <none>

```

Je tente de supprimer les fichiers en lien dans /dev, mais sans résultat.

Ces commandes passent bien :

mknod /dev/md1 b 9 1

Mais restent à être sûr si je dois le faire sur md1 ou md126 ?

Suite à cette commande impossible de passer la suivante

mdadm --create /dev/md1 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 --metadata=0.90 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1

error : mdadm: /dev/sda1 is not suitable for this array.

Voici ce quelle façon je vois mon installation.

3 disques RAID.

du RAID 1 pour le /boot

le reste en RAID 5.

3 partitions sur chaques disques (/boot, swap, reste)

J'ai eu un soucis d'installation de Grub car j'avais tous mis en raid 5 je pense.

Il y t'il pas un moyen de supprimer tout ce "fake raid", ou un méthode du style "dd" pour remettre ça propre.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

Cordialement,

Spy20Last edited by spy20 on Sun Jun 19, 2011 9:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jcTux

Fais tout simplement :

```
# mdadm --stop /dev/md*
```

Et recommence le partitionnement ou la création des arrays.

----------

## jcTux

Jette aussi un coup d'oeil à ce fil https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-880149.html?sid=6d8fb234da47864246d2798691868d91

Il y a des soucis avec l'actuel stage3 (quelques couacs de la migration vers baselayout2), sinon ton nouveau système risque de ne pas booter.

Je me suis fait avoir hier   :Wink: 

----------

## spy20

Re,

oui en effet, merci beaucoup.

J'ai essayé dans l'aprés-midi de faire un stop puis l'option --zero-superblock, ça semble bien marcher.

Je continue tout doucement, en espérant que l'installation de Grub marche.

Dans une architecture de 4 disques.

Le premier étant celui de Windows et non-raid.

La première partition de chacun des 3 autres disques RAID est en RAID-1 pour le /boot.

Comment pourrais-je installer Grub ?

setup (?)

root (?)

Merci d'avance.

Cordialement,

Sylvain.

P.S : j'ai un peur de foirer encore l'installation.

----------

## jcTux

 *spy20 wrote:*   

> Re,
> 
> oui en effet, merci beaucoup.
> 
> J'ai essayé dans l'aprés-midi de faire un stop puis l'option --zero-superblock, ça semble bien marcher.
> ...

 

Ce tutoriel est pas mal http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/RAID/Software

Je te conseillerais d'installer grub sur les 3 disques qui contiennent boot

La section http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/RAID/Software#Installing_Grub_onto_both_MBRs explique comment installer grub sur tous les disques concernés. Ceci, s'il y en a un qui tombe en panne, le suivant prend la relève et le système peut toujours booter.

----------

## spy20

Bonjour,

j'avais pas vu ton message, c'est super merci beaucoup à toi.

J'ai un nouveau soucis, en effet j'ai très peu avancé.

J'ai rencontré un soucis sur la création des FS, et je me suis rendu compte qu'il fallait que je redémarre.

Mon soucis actuel est que je ne peux monter mon RAID 5 sur /mnt/gentoo

J'ai le message suivant : "unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member' "

En effet, plusieurs post traite du soucis mais je n'arrive pour autant pas à le résoudre.

Md127 est bien présent sous /proc/mdstat

Si je le stop, je le vois plus, et ne peut donc plus le monter.

Les processus me montrent qu'il est utilisé par le RAID 5.

J'ai l'impression de me perdre.

Avez-vous des conseils à me donner afin de corriger le soucis.

Cordialement,

Spy20

----------

## spy20

Actuellement la bidouille qui résouds le soucis est de créer un LV ROOT pour le montage sur /mnt/gentoo

Vu ici https://sites.google.com/a/devel.ws/linux-documents/gentoo-raid-luks-lvm

Maintenant à voir si ça tiendra bien la route

----------

## jcTux

Ok.

Je n'ai pas d'expérience avec LVM. J'espère que cela va fonctionner pour toi.

J'ai monté il y a quelques semaines un system avec 4 disque durs :

/boot <-- raid1 (md1) (grub installé sur le mbr des 4 disques)

swap <-- raid10,f2 (md2)

/root <-- raid10,f2 (md3)

/home <-- raid10,f2 (md4)

Le tout marche très bien, et j'en suis très content.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Pour lvm, il faut que tu mount la device lvm c-ad /dev/ton_vg/nom_du_lv

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/lvm2.xml

J'utilise lvm pour les serveurs mais aussi pour pouvoir agrandir mon espace disque facilement sur mon portable ou j'ai un disque de 500G avec ma gentoo et pleins de partition de 10 G pour tester les autres distri linux comme fedora avec gnome 3, ubuntu avec unity et xfce , linux mint avec gnome et une partiton primaire pour un BSD donc en fait quand j'aurais besoin d'une de ces partition, lvm me sera très utile .... (ma life)

Lis bien la doc tu devrais réussir sans soucis ...

----------

## spy20

Bonjour,

merci pour ta réponse.

En fait ce qui me gênait c'était de faire ceci :

mount /dev/md3 /mnt/gentoo #md3 étant la partition non-boot.

@man in the hill, en fait cette précédente partie me semblait obligatoire dans la procédure d'installation de Gentoo.

Pour corriger le soucis, j'ai créé un LV associé mais est-ce une bonne pratique, où ne vais-je pas plutôt être coincé plus tard (ce que je crains) ?

Voici ce que j'aimerais avoir :

- Windows installé en premier (ça semble plus propre ?) sur le premier disque non raid.

- Gentoo sur 3 disques raid :

 - sur chaque disque la première partition = boot

 - la seconde = swap

 - la dernière contient le reste des données.

Lors de l'install du Grub, en faisaint 

find /boot/grub/stage1 voici les réponses que j'avais

hd1,0

hd2,0

hd3,0

Ceci me semblait logique.

J'ai donc fais ceci pour l'installation du Grub sur les disques :

device (hd1) /dev/sdb

root (hd1,0)

setup (hd1)

//ceci pour les 3 partitions

Est-ce que ça semble idiot ?

Or au boot, je me retrouve avec une erreur, me disant qu'il arrive pas à monter la partition.

Et là je bidouille en tentant sur hd0 (qui me semble être Windows), j'ai un kernel panic.

Le kernel panic me fait penser que sur hd0 j'ai un Linux ???

Je suis perdu, j'ai l'impression de pas comprendre ce qu'il se passe.

Peut-on m'éclairer, voir quelles seraient les bonnes practices à adopter.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

Cordialement,

Spy20

----------

## jcTux

Pour l'installation de grub, il faut suivre le tutoriel à la lettre.

Pour chaque hdd RAID, il faut taper la même chose.

Pour sdb par exemple

```
device (hd0) /dev/sdb

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)
```

Pour sdc

```
device (hd0) /dev/sdc

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)
```

Et ainsi de suite. 

root (hd0,0) n'est qu'une artifice qui fait croire à grub que le disque dur concerné est le premier disque dur. En cas de panne de sdb par exemple, sdc prendra la relève sans aucun problème. Ainsi le système peut toujours booter.

Ensuite, il faut penser à régler l'ordre de démarrage des disques durs dans le bios. Mets tous les disques durs RAID en top position. Le disque dur qui accueille windows, mets le en dernière position. Et adapte grub.conf par rapport à ton arrangement.

Par exemple si tu as 3 disques durs en RAID, et 1 pour windows répartis comme suit:

sda -> windows (ordre de démarrage n°4)

sdb -> RAID (ordre de démarrage n°1)

sdc -> RAID (ordre de démarrage n°2)

sdd -> RAID (ordre de démarrage n°3)

Si les partitions /boot sont sdb1, sdc1, sdd1 : pour gentoo tu dois mettre root(hd0,0) dans grub.conf. Ce sera toujours hd0, par contre la partition doit être ajustée. Si boot est sdb2, sdc2, sdd2, tu devrais mettre root(hd0,1) dans grub.conf.

Pour windows, le hdd pour grub doit être compté par rapport à l'ordre de démarrage. Dans le cas de mon exemple, si windows est installé sur sda1, les entrées windows dans grub.conf doivent êtres comme suit:

```
title Windows

rootnoverify (hd3,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

A priori, si tu as correctement fait ton installation, tu n'as qu'à apporter ces modifications-là. 

- modifie l'ordre de démarrage des disques durs dans le BIOS

- chroot 

- installe grub correctement

- édite grub.conf

- redémarre et croise les doigts   :Wink: 

N'hésite pas si tu as encore d'autres questions.

----------

## spy20

Excellent,

j'ai de quoi me ré-occuper pour la matinée.

Merci beaucoup beaucoup.

Donc en effet ma logique n'était pas bonne.

Pour la partie Windows du Grub, je pense que je risque d'avoir une Error 13, où je risque de faire un map des (hd).

Mais on verra bien.

----------

## spy20

Savez-vous pourquoi par exemple quand je débute l'installation

j'ai ceci pour mon raid

md1 et md3

et dès que je reboot, je me retrouve avec ceci

md126 et md127 ???

----------

## jcTux

 *spy20 wrote:*   

> Savez-vous pourquoi par exemple quand je débute l'installation
> 
> j'ai ceci pour mon raid
> 
> md1 et md3
> ...

 

As-tu mis les information nécessaires dans /etc/mdadm.conf ?

Les détails sont ici http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/RAID/Software#Mount_Partitions

----------

## spy20

Ah oui en effet, je lis ceci

Another fix for the issue where the arrays are renamed to "/dev/md125", "/dev/md126", and "/dev/md127" (/dev/md1, /dev/md2, and /dev/md3 respectively) is to boot up off of the live CD, stop the array, and re-assemble it with the correct device ID:

mdadm --stop /dev/125

mdadm --assemble /dev/md1 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1

mdadm --stop /dev/126

mdadm --assemble /dev/md2 /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb2

mdadm --stop /dev/127

mdadm --assemble /dev/md3 /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb3

Je me souviens avoir vu sur le net une commande mdadm -D .. /etc/mdadm.conf pensant que ça écrivait et que c'était sauvegardé au reboot.

Mais ça n'avait pas pour moi.

Donc je ferais le re-assemblage en rebootant avec le live-cd ^^

Merci encore

----------

## spy20

Oh punaise :'(.

Je ne comprends pas.

Actuellement, j'ai sda, sdb, sdc pour linux.

sda1, sdb1, sdc1, concerne le /boot

Dans les lignes de commandes de grub je fais ceci :

device (hd0) /dev/sda

root (hd0,0)

#filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xfd

setup (hd0)

#Error 17; Cannot mount selected partition

Le type de partition 0xfd, me semble logique étant sur du raid 1

Mais pourquoi cette erreur 17 ???

Pour le coup je pensais pas avoir de soucis.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils

----------

## spy20

Je constate ceci sur Gentoo (bien sympa)

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/grub-error-guide.xml

AU §5 pour une erreur 17 de Grub, on demande de contrôler que root(x,y) soit bien définit dans Grub.conf

Pour mon cas j'ai bien ceci

title Gentoo x86_64

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/md3

sniff

----------

## jcTux

 *spy20 wrote:*   

> Je constate ceci sur Gentoo (bien sympa)
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/grub-error-guide.xml
> 
> AU §5 pour une erreur 17 de Grub, on demande de contrôler que root(x,y) soit bien définit dans Grub.conf
> ...

 

Je pense qu'il manque quelque chose ! Il faut indiquer a grub les partitions qui forment le raid root.

Exemple :

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=My example Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/md3 md=3,/dev/sda3,/dev/sdb3

```

----------

## spy20

Alors même en ajoutant les partitions ça ne marche pas.

Dans Grub j'ai tenté de faire un find /boot/grub/stage1, il me répond File not Found.

Or (chroot) j'ai bien sous /boot/grub le fichier stage1, stage2.

J'essaye de comprendre ce qu'il se passe, mais c'est moche ^^

----------

## spy20

J'ai rebooté, j'ai donc une erreur 2 car Grub n'est pas sur les disques.

J'ai vu que j'avais une petite différence de block sur mon premiers disques.

J'ai corrigé ça, reformaté mon raid1 pour le /boot

Réinstallé Grub, et j'ai toujours les mêmes soucis

Je vais reprendre depuis zéro c'est malheureux, mais ça fait plusieurs jours que je fais ça.

J'ai un truc qui me plait pas sur Windows

----------

## spy20

J'ai tout refait

J'ai commencer par corriger les problèmes de RAID que j'avais

Le Grub semble s'être bien installer.

A voir au reboot

----------

## spy20

Acutellement le problème est résolu.

J'ai pu booter et installer quelques paquets.

J'ai toujours un élèment surprenant où mon raid pour /boot ne se monte pas ; à voir.

Toutefois j'ai tout refait ainsi.

Installation de Windows en désactivant 3 des 4 disques.

Installation de Gentoo en faisant l'inverse.

Dès le début une fois le Raid créé j'ai rebooté, afin de le vérifier.

Les commandes :

mdadm --stop /dev/md*

mdadm --assemble /dev/mdx /dev/sdx ..

fonctionnement bien.

J'ai dû corriger quelques soucis de block toutefois, et supprimer des array toujours présent.

Puis l'installation Ok.

Le Grub d'abord l'install puis l'édition du fichier.

Le reboot s'est passé avec soucis, dû fait que /boot n'était pas reconnu.

En effet, j'ai oublié d'activer ext2 dans le noyau.

Donc reboot. Pas de carte eth0 malheur.

Après pas mal d'heure, j'ai compris que c'était le noyau encore une fois.

Une fois le bon paramètre activé, j'arrive enfin sur une Gentoo opérationnelle.

Je vous remercie beaucoup pour votre aide précieuse, cela m'a permis d'avancer et d'apprendre ; merci.

----------

